# molting



## bubforever (Feb 21, 2007)

i think my mantis is molting now but its night and i'd preferably like to go to bed with my tank light off. But if i do that will the tank get to cold for my mantis to be able to molt?


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 21, 2007)

It'll be no problem.


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep no prob....just dont mist him. :wink:

AB


----------



## bubforever (Feb 21, 2007)

> i think my mantis is molting now but its night and i'd preferably like to go to bed with my tank light off. But if i do that will the tank get to cold for my mantis to be able to molt?


i think he died


----------



## Ben.M (Feb 21, 2007)

:? You "think" he died


----------



## bubforever (Feb 21, 2007)

> :? You "think" he died


i know he died now, he just wouldn't eat.


----------



## AntiSocial______ (Feb 21, 2007)

that sucks  what species was it?


----------



## bubforever (Feb 21, 2007)

> that sucks  what species was it?


orchid mantis L4 i believe


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 21, 2007)

Does he move when you touch him?


----------



## bubforever (Feb 21, 2007)

> Does he move when you touch him?


nope he's completly lifeless.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## bubforever (Feb 22, 2007)

contacted my supplier and he is letting me get another one free of charge! But that's with priority shipping. Express shipping would cost me another $22 but oh well.


----------

